# So what happened to the site last 2 days was gone ?



## FilthyFletch (May 29, 2009)

So what happen to the site did the server crash? Just curious since it was unreachable for last 2 days and gave the database error and no dns error page


----------



## Brabb (May 29, 2009)

Yeah im wondering the same thing, at first i thought it was my internet but i guess not.


----------



## gogrow (May 29, 2009)

i dunno anything yet.... been down for about 18hrs for me...


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 29, 2009)

went out yesterday afternoon for me and basically gave me the error codes for the database missing so was server reated just curious if it crashed or we changed or upgraded


----------



## gogrow (May 29, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> went out yesterday afternoon for me and basically gave me the error codes for the database missing so was server reated just curious if it crashed or we changed or upgraded



i suppose a crash.... hope it would be running quicker if we were upgraded...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 29, 2009)

I notice things usually get better when those things happen....I thought the donaters was being upgraded but I was wrong....hope everything is allright?


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Missed this thread, we had some db complications when exporting and importing off the new/old servers. Should be good to go now.

RIU


----------

